# Steinhatchee Scalloping



## pottydoc (Aug 13, 2016)

wow, big change in a week. Last weekend, water was top to bottom clear, scallops everywhere, today the water was dark and stained, plus mostly fresh. WE got some, but had to work hard for them. We went south first, all the way past Pepperfish, the water as dirty the whole way. Then changed tactics and ran north almost to the bird rack, to find water just a little clearer. I didn't ask anyone how far north it was dirty, last year we had to go north of Keyton several miles before it cleared up. They had a bunch of rain there this past week, more water beside the roads, and in the ponds and ditches that Ive seen since last winter. 
Still better than working, though.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Steinhatchee flooded last year too.  Whole area full of water and needs a couple of weeks or more to clear out.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 14, 2016)

It was way worse last year. The water was tannic stained pretty much the whole season.


----------



## DSGB92 (Aug 23, 2016)

Any updates on how the water looks?


----------



## kingfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Still very murky but improving.  I'd go north around Keaton Beach for a better chance at finding them.


----------

